# Ankündigung: Adobe Premiere 6.5



## Kaethe (22. Juli 2002)

Die neue Version von Adobes Videoschnitt-Paket Premiere hat erstmals eine softwarebasierte Echtzeitvorschau für Effekte und einen deutlich erweiterten Titelgenerator. Die Version für Windows wächst auch bei der Tonbearbeitung: drei von TC Works lizenzierte Zusatzmodule simulieren die Akustik verschiedene Umgebungen, manipulieren Frequenzen um Störgeräusche auszufiltern oder bearbeiten Höhen und Tiefen. Für die passende Hintergrundmusik sorgt das Modul SmartSound, das für jede Filmlänge eine Tonspur generiert. 

Auch das Einlesen von Audio-CDs und von Windows Media ist in der neuen Version möglich. Erstmals ist in der Windows-Version ein vollständiger MPEG1/2-Encoder integriert, der direkt aus der Timeline heraus die Formate DVD oder (S)-VCD erstellt. 

Mit im Paket liegt die Brennsoftware DVDit! LE, die DVDs und Mini-DVDs brennt und einfache Menüs gestaltet, die Macintosh-Version bietet eine enge Verzahnung mit iDVD und DVD Studio Pro. 

Echtzeitvorschau für alle 

Wer mit Adobe Premiere 6 ohne Echtzeit-Videokarte von Matrox, Canopus und Co. arbeitet, musste sich bislang jeden Effekt langwierig vor der Vorschau berechnen lassen. In Version 6.5 hat das Warten ein Ende: Effekte, Titel und Überblendungen werden software-basiert sofort angezeigt. Die Echtzeitvorschau funktioniert nicht nur am Monitor, sondern wird auch per Firewire an die angeschlossenen Kameras und damit verbunden TV-Geräte durchgeschleift. Dabei entscheidet die Leistung des Rechners über die Qualität der Vorschau. Auf schwachen Rechnern wird die Framerate reduziert. 

Zum schnellen Beurteilen von Effekten und Bewegungspfaden reicht diese Lösung aus. Um die Echtzeitvorschau nutzen zu können, muss in den Projekteinstellungen „DV Realtime-preview“ gewählt sein.

Erweiterter Titel-Generator  

Titel mit Premiere 6 zu erzeugen, war bisher kein Spaß – Adobe legte dem Paket gleich zwei Werkzeuge von Drittherstellern bei. In der neuen Version hat Adobe Features aus dem Photoshop und dem Illustrator in den eigenen Titelgenerator integriert. Neben ausgefeilten Textfunktionen gibt es nun auch erweiterte Zeichenwerkzeuge: Texte laufen entlang eines beliebigen Pfades und Formen können gruppiert werden. Außerdem lassen sich Text- und Formen-Vorlagen („Stile“) anlegen und wieder verwenden. Für Standardanlässe wie Geburtstag, Urlaub oder Hochzeit dienen 170 fertige Titelvorlagen, die auch weiterverarbeitet werden können. 

Neues im Sound-Bereich  

Die Windows-Version von Premiere 6.5 ist um drei neue Soundmodule von TC Works gewachsen. TC Rverb, EQ und Dynamics sollen den Ton optimieren. Für die automatische Hintergrundmusik in beliebiger Länge sorgen die erweiterten Quicktracks von Smartsound mit 27 Stilrichtungen von Klassik bis Techno. Endlich kann man nun auch in Premiere seine Audio-CDs schnell einlesen oder Windows-Media-Dateien als Hintergrundmusik verwenden. Diese Funktion konnten wir in der aktuellen Beta-Version jedoch nicht untersuchen. 

Fünf neue Special-Effects 
Fünf neue Effektfilter aus Adobe After Effects runden die Neuerungen ab. Damit peppen Sie Ihre Videoclips mit Blitzen, Bewegungsunschärfe oder Leuchteffekten auf. 

MPEG1/2-Encoder und Brennprogramm 

Wie die Konkurrenten Ulead (Media Studio 6.5) oder Sonicfoundry (Vegas Video) holt sich Adobe den MPEG-Encoder von Mainconcept an Bord. Damit ist es möglich, direkt aus der Timeline heraus Filme für (S-)VCD und DVD zu rendern. Die Brennsoftware DVDit! LE liegt dem Paket bei. Mit ihr lassen sich auch Kapitel und Menüs für eigene DVDs hinzufügen. 

Praktisch: In den Encoder-Einstellungen lässt sich gleich eine Übergabe der DVD-Dateien an DVDit! festlegen. Die Brennsoftware startet so direkt nach dem Rendern, die Dateien werden ohne Änderung übernommen und gebrannt. In der uns vorliegenden Beta-Version war dieses Feature leider noch nicht aktiv. 

Von der Aufnahme zur DVD 

Viele der Veränderungen bemerkt der Nutzer erst auf den zweiten Blick, denn an der umständlichen Benutzerführung hat sich wenig geändert. Viel Nutzen verspricht die software-basierte Echtzeitvorschau, die bei Überblendungen oder Animationen live und ohne Wartezeit das Endergebnis anzeigt. Auch schwächere Systeme kommen mit der Vorschau klar, da Premiere bei Bedarf die Framerate zurückfährt. Dieses Feature ist besonders für Anwender interessant, die nicht über teure Echtzeit-Videokarten von Matrox, Pinnacle oder Canopus verfügen. 

Positiv ist auch die Integration eines MPEG1/2-Codecs, der viele Detail-Einstellungen erlaubt. Ob die Qualität des Codecs den Ansprüchen der Premiere-Fans genügt, bleibt abzuwarten. Unsere bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem von Mainconcept entwickelten Codec in Ulead-Produkten war bisher recht gut.


 Titel-Tool: Endlich mehr Bearbeitungs-Möglichkeiten wie Text am Pfad.  
Gut getan hat der halbe Versionssprung auch dem bislang eher mickrigen Titeltool. Adobe integriert viele professionelle Grafik- und Textwerkzeuge seiner Klassiker Illustrator und Photoshop in das neue Modul und legt sogar ein paar Vorlagen für den Endanwender bei. Endlich lassen sich auch Textformate und Grafiken als Stile im Archiv ablegen und bei anderen Projekten einsetzen. 

Screenshots 

Release: August/September

Wurde aber auch Zeit das die endlich mal ne Echtzeitvorschau integrieren! :-(


----------



## goela (23. Juli 2002)

Habe mir mal die Screenshots angeschaut. Scheint ja echt einige tolle Neuerungen drinnen zu haben, die selbst der Hobbyfilmer gut gebrauchen kann. Vor allem ist es nicht immer sehr einfach spektakuläte Titel zu generieren.
Was den MPEG I/II Decoder angeht muss man mal abwarten, was die Qualität und Leistung angeht. Bisher ist TMPEG vom Preis/Leistungverhältnis unschlagbar (ist ja auch kostenlos und trotzdem saugut )

Bei den ganzen tollen Neuerungen gibt es aber einen Wehrmutstropfen - dass kostet natürlich auch eine Kleinigkeit........ :-(


----------



## Kaethe (23. Juli 2002)

Das Update reicht ja auch.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. August 2002)

Hmm ich brauch es eigentlich nicht:

<b>Titel:</b> Ich machs mit AE 1000x besser und schneller

<b>MPG:</b> Nehme ich einen eigenständigen Decoder

<b>Audio:</b> Ich habe meine eigenen (bin ja Musiker) High Performance Effekte da kommen die 3 Premiere Dinger nicht ran.

Das einzige wäre eine Echtzeitvorschau aber die natürlich nur auf Megasystemen in akzeptabler Auflösung. (<- Dynamisch geregelt nach Rechenpower)

Aber wahrscheinlich habe ich es dann doch irgendwann wobei ich ja nur noch AE mache.


----------

